# Furry Pet Peeves



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

Because everyone likes complaining!

This is a thread to post all your pet peeves about the furry fandom, furry designs, furry sites, really anything furry related. I'll get us started-


*Fursona's that have "tattoos"*. I know you want that sweet ass marking on your 'sona, but that is not how tattoos work. Tattoos are on the skin and even if you shaved to get the tattoo done, the fur would still regrow over it and cover it up. So either your character is shaving one particular part of their body all the damn time, OR it's not really a tattoo and you need to stop using that word. 


Keep in mind these are "pet peeves"- things that you personally find annoying. You can vent, but don't attack anyone. And definitely don't take any of these too seriously. Have fun!


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

i feel like this was created in part to my copyright statement as such mine is furries thinking their fursona's have some impenetrable legal force field  

another one is furry artists who don't know how art valuation works and think they can set the pricetag usually at exorbitant prices


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2017)

Anthro characters with beards and mustaches, at least when it's not cleverly implemented into character design (like with King Richard from Robin Hood). It's, like, hair on hair, usually differently colored one. That just looks kinda dumb, I'm sorry.

As for community - "coming out" threads on this site. The "How do I explain my relatives that I'm a furry" ones. It's so annoying and prevalent, there's a whole PSA thread about it.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Anthro characters with beards and mustaches, at least when it's not cleverly implemented into character design (like with King Richard from Robin Hood). It's, like, hair on hair, usually differently colored one. That just looks kinda dumb, I'm sorry.
> 
> As for community - "coming out" threads on this site. The "How do I explain my relatives that I'm a furry" ones. It's so annoying and prevalent, there's a whole PSA thread about it.



but my family and the mailman NEEDS to know that i'm a furry


----------



## silveredgreen (Sep 15, 2017)

People who give a wolf or a husky large teeth/claws, horns and wings and call it a wolf/dragon or husky/dragon hybrid to sound cool. That's not a hybrid, at least i don't see it as one. A good wolf/dragon hybrid would either look like Haku from Spirited Away or be some not so cool creature that has all of the noticable features of both species.

Also: Belly nipples on anthros. If you're gonna give a furry a human torso, don't give it belly nipples. It looks weird. If you want belly nipples give it a more animal-like torso.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i feel like this was created in part to my copyright statement as such mine is furries thinking their fursona's have some impenetrable legal force field


This was created because I was bored. Really no other reason. and I wanted to make a popular thread
I do agree that people get a little too uppity about their designs and "copyright". Like, yeah, it sucks to have your shit ripped off, but there are definitely those who take it too far and start claiming that horns on a dog is their personal design and no one else's. Ridiculous.

Which is why closed species are also a peeve of mine. Again, it's awesome that you created your own thing and it sucks to be ripped off, but it's literally just a mishmash of traits. Calm down.



Pipistrele said:


> Anthro characters with beards and mustaches, at least when it's not cleverly implemented into character design (like with King Richard from Robin Hood). It's, like, hair on hair, usually differently colored one. That just looks kinda dumb, I'm sorry.


Aww. I kind of like facial hair on anthros, though I do think it's better when it color matches. The more natural the better.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

edgy fursona's this is a parody but a good example 






this is a real world example





incidentally this is the best fursona i have ever seen


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Aww. I kind of like facial hair on anthros, though I do think it's better when it color matches. The more natural the better.


Again, heavily depends on design and context. If facial hair grows in such a way that it compliments the overall design or just blends with the face in such a way that it more _resembles_ facial hair instead of technically being one, that's fine by my standards. I'm talking about people who just slap mustache on an anthro, which is usually unfitting to the point of just being silly.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 15, 2017)

'Sonas with too human faces, and human features on them like mustaches and beards.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> incidentally this is the best fursona i have ever seen


Radio music choices? Self-esteem issues? Self-explanatory and obvious likes/dislikes? Tragic backstory? Sounds too much like a real thing to be a parody.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> edgy fursona's
> 
> this is a real world example


that is just a lot of piercings. Like, I like a good piercing here and there, but damn. 


Hmm. Another peeve of mine would be the prevalence of kinky shit on the main site. I have my fair share of kinks, don't get me wrong, but can fetish stuff take up less than 90% of submissions? 'kay thanx.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 15, 2017)

When mothafuckas remember to draw whiskers and make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 15, 2017)

Unnatural colored furries with natural hair colors (ex: A bright blue dog with brown hair)

Generic deviantart dogs with the same emo hair, a beanie, and gauged ears

Everything about "femboys."



Rimna said:


> 'Sonas with too human faces, and human features on them like mustaches and beards.


:'<


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Unnatural colored furries with natural hair colors (ex: A bright blue dog with brown hair)
> 
> Generic deviantart dogs with the same emo hair, a beanie, and gauged ears
> 
> Everything about "femboys."


In order

it does seem like a waste. If you're going to go big on design, don't stop at the hair. 
But the edge, man! How else will everyone know how deep and dark they are?
I might be misremembering, but isn't your 'sona a femboy? Or at least decently androgynous?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> In order
> 
> it does seem like a waste. If you're going to go big on design, don't stop at the hair.
> But the edge, man! How else will everyone know how deep and dark they are?
> I might be misremembering, but isn't your 'sona a femboy? Or at least decently androgynous?


"Femboy" doesn't mean feminine/androgynous to me. The vast majority of "femboy" characters and art are feminine stereotypes and highly sexualized, and almost exclusively gay. And mostly loved by people who think that "likes feminine things" and "is homosexual" are one in the same.
Femboy characters are also typically sexually submissive and... _*exaggerated shudder of disgust*_ paired with older, masculine men who are at least 2x their size and age.
So no, my sona is not a femboy. He is an androgyne, but a femboy seems to mean something entirely different.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> "Femboy" doesn't mean feminine/androgynous to me. The vast majority of "femboy" characters and art are feminine stereotypes and highly sexualized, and almost exclusively gay. And mostly loved by people who think that "likes feminine things" and "is homosexual" are one in the same.
> Femboy characters are also typically sexually submissive and... _*exaggerated shudder of disgust*_ paired with older, masculine men who are at least 2x their size and age.
> So no, my sona is not a femboy. He is an androgyne, but a femboy seems to mean something entirely different.


That is entirely fair. Femboy is a really fetish-y term now that I think about it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have many, but they border to much on being offensive.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have many, but they border to much on being offensive.



its current year offensiveness and free thought is not tolerated please remain where you are the thought police will arrive momentarily to take you away to camp happy for re-education


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 15, 2017)

People who tell you that your wrong on everything you said even though everything you said actually was right.

like, wow.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 15, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> People who tell you that your wrong on everything you said even though everything you said actually was right.
> 
> like, wow.


*you're


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 15, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> *you're



....Don't make me come over there


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> People who tell you that your wrong on everything you said even though everything you said actually was right.
> 
> like, wow.



i like how i saw this after i corrected your semi fury rant


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i like how i saw this after i corrected your semi fury rant



wait wut? I didn't see your reply on my fury rant?


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 15, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> wait wut? I didn't see your reply on my fury rant?



i said it was realistic and that recoiless rifles and RPGs don't actually do shit to tanks and are hard to aim the best you can do on a tank is a mobility kill

like i don't think people realize how fuck off massive tanks actually are


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i said it was realistic and that recoiless rifles and RPGs don't actually do shit to tanks and are hard to aim the best you can do on a tank is a mobility kill
> 
> like i don't think people realize how fuck off massive tanks actually are



The tank battles and the effects were realistic yes, that I can agree, however, the last battle scene was just, facepalm, I mean seriously, how do you lose THAT many men to a tank that can't even maneuver?


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 16, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> The tank battles and the effects were realistic yes, that I can agree, however, the last battle scene was just, facepalm, I mean seriously, how do you lose THAT many men to a tank that can't even maneuver?



well just one more comment before getting told off for derailing but very easily its called tank scuttling if you're holed up in that tank and still have turret manoeuvrability and coax machinguns working the Enemy can't touch you small arms grenades and rocket launchers wont do shit to a tank  the real danger would be some one throwing a grenade down the barrel and setting off the Magazine

also the tank battles weren't realistic the Tigers can't move and fire at the same time because the gun was so big it can damage the turret and tiger would not have moved from cover and the shermans would not have been able to damage the Tiger the manoeuvring was realistic though because the Tigers had an incredibly slow turret


----------



## Diretooth (Sep 16, 2017)

Non-mammalian mammaries (i.e. boobs). I don't care if it's clean or blatant porn, reptiles, fish, insects, avians- anything that isn't a mammal doesn't have nipples, let alone breasts.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 16, 2017)

This whole "war" between antifa-furs/sjw furs vs. nazi furs/alt-furs in this fandom is pretty stupid and annoying, tbh.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2017)

Neon fur colors. I mean, don't let me stop you, but it's just not comfortable to look at.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 16, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> This whole "war" between antifa-furs/sjw furs vs. nazi furs/alt-furs in this fandom is pretty stupid and annoying, tbh.


ive not seen such a "war" but the fact of the matter is that Antifa are Domestic Terrorists several countries list them as such...


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

Considering the previous threads about Antifa and such, I'd appreciate if we dropped this tangent right now. Thanks. 

Remember this is for pet peeves, nothing more.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Non-mammalian mammaries (i.e. boobs). I don't care if it's clean or blatant porn, reptiles, fish, insects, avians- anything that isn't a mammal doesn't have nipples, let alone breasts.


But if no breasts, how do woman? 



MadKiyo said:


> Neon fur colors. I mean, don't let me stop you, but it's just not comfortable to look at.


Now I'm just imagining a fur that cycles rapidly through colors and needs a seizure warning attached. One man rave.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 16, 2017)

Ironically, one of my pet peeves are people complaining about dragon/insect/avian boobs. It's sacrificing versatility of character design for the sake of realism, which is a pointless sacrifice to begin with due to anthros not being realistic by default. I mean, why nobody complains about talking anthros then? Majority of animals physically can't talk, so it's highly unrealistic, and we should do something with that!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 16, 2017)

When people complain about others' fursona. Like this; "_But you're a man, you can't have a female oc!" _Yes, we can. Also, when people say "your" instead of you're.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> When people complain about others' fursona. Like this; "_But you're a man, you can't have a female oc!" _Yes, we can. Also, when people say "your" instead of you're.


Clearly J K Rowling was just three 11 year olds in a trench coat.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

- Sparkle dogs
- Seem to at times have a lack of common sense, especially when it comes to the point below
- Overly eager to "come out" as a Furry, not thinking about the consequences of doing so
- Gets more easily offended over trivial/petty shit that doesn't really matter


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> - Gets more easily offended over trivial/petty shit that doesn't really matter



like the word furry community


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> like the word furry community


"Furry community" doesn't make any sense.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have another pet peeve when it comes to the fandom, when people bitch about lack of originality. Truth is, it's almost impossible to be 100% completely original when it comes to coming up with a fursona, an OC, and just art in general, because when it comes to making art, you're a product of whatever you're influenced by. You can try as hard as you want to be original, but chances are, someone, somewhere, has already made whatever it is you plan on making in some form, or another.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Sep 16, 2017)

People who think their fetish art is _totes SFW_. Idk, call me a prude, but my threshold for something being NSFW is whether or not you could comfortably explain it to someone looking over your shoulder. Furry art as a whole is fine because it all boils down to "animal people look cool," but when you start getting into inflation, or diapers, or vore -- all of which are apparently okay to submit as SFW -- then I'm a lot less inclined consider it as such.


----------



## Diretooth (Sep 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> But if no breasts, how do woman?


There are plenty of sexual characteristics present in non-mammals that aren't explicit, but can serve as excellent indicators of female vs. male. Maybe an insectoid species has larger, stockier females than males, who are thinner and lithe? We have near limitless imagination, we could come up with so many things and yet we settle on boobs.
Another thing I have an issue with is blatant porn being submitted to any art site as general or sfw. If I want to look at porn, I'll go looking for it with the appropriate tags with filters off. There's nothing wrong with kinks, but not everyone shares yours, and not everyone wants to be subjected to your Tails fanart of him covered in milk that looks suspiciously like him being jizzed on. Fucking christ, people.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> People who think their fetish art is _totes SFW_. Idk, call me a prude, but my threshold for something being NSFW is whether or not you could comfortably explain it to someone looking over your shoulder. Furry art as a whole is fine because it all boils down to "animal people look cool," but when you start getting into inflation, or diapers, or vore -- all of which are apparently okay to submit as SFW -- then I'm a lot less inclined consider it as such.


Same. BDSM and the like is definitely 18+ and not suitable for the work place. It's like they want people to get fired.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

Stuff on FA that is in no way furry related, not even tangentially.
Just saw a pic of two guys sword fighting at a Renaissance fair. Ok, cool, but what does this have to do with furries?


----------



## Diretooth (Sep 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Stuff on FA that is in no way furry related, not even tangentially.
> Just saw a pic of two guys sword fighting at a Renaissance fair. Ok, cool, but what does this have to do with furries?


It could be that a furry was present for the ren fair and wanted to share that they were there.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Because everyone likes complaining!
> 
> This is a thread to post all your pet peeves about the furry fandom, furry designs, furry sites, really anything furry related. I'll get us started-
> 
> ...


Seems legit.

Instead, I'll go ahead and die my fur.

PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 16, 2017)

Human>Anthro transformation. I cannot and WILL not draw or paint it. But for some reason almost every stream I've done yields at least one person begging for it. And then they act confused when I say it's not for me. Like it's a given that all furries like it. That's one of my only pet peeves at the moment.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> It could be that a furry was present for the ren fair and wanted to share that they were there.


I suppose, but it still russles my jimmies



Akartoshi said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> Instead, I'll go ahead and die my fur.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!


There's actually color changing hair dye now and I really want to incorporate that into my sona



Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna said:


> Human>Anthro transformation. I cannot and WILL not draw or paint it. But for some reason almost every stream I've done yields at least one person begging for it. And then they act confused when I say it's not for me. Like it's a given that all furries like it. That's one of my only pet peeves at the moment.


Like fetish tf? Does this include were creatures? Like, I get and respect your personal art limits, but weres are pretty cool.


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I suppose, but it still russles my jimmies
> 
> 
> There's actually color changing hair dye now and I really want to incorporate that into my sona
> ...


I don't like human characters turning into furry characters, so yeah were isn't really up my ally. I'm not bashing people who like it by any means I'm just saying I always run into begging for free art of it, even when I've made my boundary clear that's all.


----------



## Filter (Sep 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Ironically, one of my pet peeves are people complaining about dragon/insect/avian boobs. It's sacrificing versatility of character design for the sake of realism, which is a pointless sacrifice to begin with due to anthros not being realistic by default. I mean, why nobody complains about talking anthros then? Majority of animals physically can't talk, so it's highly unrealistic, and we should do something with that!



That's one of my pet peeves too. If walking upright and talking is acceptable, then other human traits should also be acceptable. These are anthropomorphic creatures, after all.

Likewise, I don't mind 'unnatural' colors. Talking animal people are already unnatural. Why place such arbitrary limits on someone's creativity?




WolfoxeCrevan said:


> When people complain about others' fursona. Like this; "_But you're a man, you can't have a female oc!" _Yes, we can.



Agreed. What's even more perplexing is that those complain about men having female fursonas are often perfectly okay with women having male fursonas.

My fursona is male, but I mostly draw female characters. I'd like to think that could portray one of them if I wanted to, without it being seen as weirder than portraying a male character.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 19, 2017)

When a person actively contributes to and interacts with the fandom, yet insists that they aren't a furry themself when speaking with other furs.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> When a person actively contributes to and interacts with the fandom, yet insists that they aren't a furry themself when speaking with other furs.


I don't see anything wrong with it, tbh. Some people have a lot of appreciation for anthro characters, yet don't share popular interests within the fandom (be it fursuiting, yiff art, slang, etc), and just stick around because there's no other community where you can easily find an audience with same anthro appreciation.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 19, 2017)

I sort of fall into that category I guess, depending on how much contribution is required before you're no longer able to say that you're aren't a furry. To me, it's when you have a character that represents _you_. (AKA a fursona.) Mine is more of a mascot than a fursona. I create and enjoy furry content, but I think that's more akin to maybe being a fan or enthusiast than being a bonified fur.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm definitely on the side of people using the label they're most comfortable with. Yeah, it can be annoying to see someone who is clearly a furry refuse to use that word, but it's a term that can have a lot of baggage and negative connotations so I get it if they want to shy away from it.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

How fucking childish & immature most furries are. I had a one at /r/Furry who re-typed his post to avoid my counter argument on his views on light to no fur anthro's. After the second reply he just had meltdown calling me c**** & bastard while going on about a post that never existed. 

All that because i thought his views were unfair & ignorant that people have different tastes. I don't like lizard/bug based anthro's but I'm not going around shitting on others for liking them.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Oct 14, 2017)

I can tell you here and now, one doesn't need to be a "furry" to act like this. They just need to be human. *^^*



lupi900 said:


> How fucking childish & immature most furries are. I had a one at /r/Furry who re-typed his post to avoid my counter argument on his views on light to no fur anthro's. After the second reply he just had meltdown calling me c**** & bastard while going on about a post that never existed.
> 
> All that because i thought his views were unfair & ignorant that people have different tastes. I don't like lizard/bug based anthro's but I'm not going around shitting on others for liking them.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lei-Lani said:


> I can tell you here and now, one doesn't need to be a "furry" to act like this. They just need to be human. *^^*



True, It's alway's funny how they think thats a good way too approach other people. Then wonder why there seen as a manchild & never taken seriously. 

Alway's love how that sub think's only there opinion's are fact with no room for any counter-arguing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 14, 2017)

Artists who think furry means skin-like and designs their characters with shiny skin and even better - blush.
I get that it's your style, but we are _fur_ries, not humans with animal heads and features but different colored skin.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

NerdyMunk said:


> Artists who think furry means skin-like and designs their characters with shiny skin and even better - blush.
> I get that it's your style, but we are _fur_ries, not humans with animal heads and features but different colored skin.


I kind of like blush, but it definitely needs to be a more anime style, just using it to be cute, kind of piece.
But I do agree that skin-fur is weird.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I kind of like blush, but it definitely needs to be a more anime style, just using it to be cute, kind of piece.
> But I do agree that skin-fur is weird.



Yet i find very hairy looking furs 10x worse...funny how opinions works.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Yet i find very hairy looking furs 10x worse...funny how opinions works.


Then you're going to hate my 'sona. She's the fluffiest cat to ever fluff.
To each their own.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Then you're going to hate my 'sona. She's the fluffiest cat to ever fluff.
> To each their own.



Not trying to be a ass, but that just my preference i like thin coated collies more than ones that look like sheep on the fluff scale. On humanoid's it goes to the hairy ape direction more so with females.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 14, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> more than ones that look like sheep on the fluff scale.



:<


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Not trying to be a ass, but that just my preference i like thin coated collies more than ones that look like sheep on the fluff scale. On humanoid's it goes to the hairy ape direction more so with females.


I didn't take you for an ass. I don't have enough of a preference to care about yours. 
I will say that some art styles can make really furry furs look a bit bizarre.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 15, 2017)

My pet peeve is how some furries think that, as long as no genitalia is showing, it is completely SFW. It's gross for me to have to see anthro wolf girls thrusting their butt against the "camera" while wearing bikinis--or even underwear! I also hate seeing fetish art, as it makes me very uncomfortable and shouldn't be SFW.

What's really annoying is that people do this because they want more views. I swear they forget that there are people under 18 on the site.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 15, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> My pet peeve is how some furries think that, as long as no genitalia is showing, it is completely SFW. It's gross for me to have to see anthro wolf girls thrusting their butt against the "camera" while wearing bikinis--or even underwear! I also hate seeing fetish art, as it makes me very uncomfortable and shouldn't be SFW.
> 
> What's really annoying is that people do this because they want more views. I swear they forget that there are people under 18 on the site.


True. true.
Not tagging things correctly is a big peeve of mine and, while it's not a big deal for me personally, it can be super frustrating for others.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 15, 2017)

Excessive overcompensation. We get it: you're not satisfied with your body, be it in muscular strength, corpulence or endowment. Unless you're doing a gag reel however, there's no need to make it look like you've got the smallest dick in the universe by sizing up to Götterdämmerung.*

*Cheers to however gets that reference.


----------



## henry_is_a_stupid_golf (Oct 16, 2017)

People saying that things like salamanders or snake or frogs or anything else without fur can't be a fursuit because they aren't fluffy. Like dude, a fur suit is just an animal costume. If it's an animal costume made for furry reasons it's a fursuit.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 16, 2017)

People who don't understand the difference between a nazi and what is clearly a politics-free character unrelated in any way to any existing organization.

Come on. A gay nazi. Can you at least learn your enemy before shouting at him?


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 17, 2017)

Reading through this its good to know how many people hate neon and unnatural coulors XD
My pet peeve is just how much porn and shit is out there. I would be looking at sfw art at one moment then the next moment I get A BUNCH of dicks in my face. Happened with my favorite pokemon lycanroc... rest in peace doggo


----------



## Dongding (Oct 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Happened with my favorite pokemon lycanroc... rest in peace doggo


This is overused I know, but fits...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2017)

What's also perplexed me is this desire that some members have towards roleplay such that they take it beyond mere participation in dedicated RP-related media. It's healthy to allow some creativity in your life and enjoy a little bit of escapism from time to time, but to incessantly engage in that escapism, especially at the expense of social interactions with others who don't welcome it, is a pretty self-destructive behaviour that can have you tilting at windmills like Don Quixote.

Granted, this particular romantic behaviour is not limited to the Furry Fandom specifically, but it's especially prevalent due to the fandom's inclination towards escapism.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 17, 2017)

When you try to have a *SERIOUS* conversation and they STILL chronically rp through it.

(example: *ears droop* *ears pop up*)

Theres a time to be cute and a time to be serious dammit xD


----------



## Simo (Oct 17, 2017)

My pet peeve is that there isn't enough gay furry porn in the fandom. When I look for new stuff on FA and places, I see WAY too many boobs, and stuff. And boobs scare me! Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Reading through this its good to know how many people hate neon and unnatural coulors XD
> My pet peeve is just how much porn and shit is out there. I would be looking at sfw art at one moment then the next moment I get A BUNCH of dicks in my face. Happened with my favorite pokemon lycanroc... rest in peace doggo



Literally what it's like...(nsfw)

https:      //m.imgur.com/pJAIY


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> My pet peeve is that there isn't enough gay furry porn in the fandom. When I look for new stuff on FA and places, I see WAY too many boobs, and stuff. And boobs scare me! Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


So basically a rant about neither having the money nor the artistic talent to get more of what you want?

Which reminds me: Two more pet peeves of mine are when people insist on making their niched fetishes public knowledge and when they complain that said fetishes don't have as much fap material as they think there should be.


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 18, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> People who think their fetish art is _totes SFW_. Idk, call me a prude, but my threshold for something being NSFW is whether or not you could comfortably explain it to someone looking over your shoulder. Furry art as a whole is fine because it all boils down to "animal people look cool," but when you start getting into inflation, or diapers, or vore -- all of which are apparently okay to submit as SFW -- then I'm a lot less inclined consider it as such.


Uhhh... Well that makes things awkward.
At the very least, I agree on diapers, vore and pregnancy.


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 18, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> Instead, I'll go ahead and die my fur.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!



*ahem* it's Dye?
Well at the very least said like that it's safe to assume he'll turn red


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 18, 2017)

I've got a dozen peeves. Male Fat furs when shirtless usually being hairy and having nipples. Gross dudes, oughta put their clothes back on. 
The general shamelessness of most fetish art. At least I know when to hide things I don't feel are appropriate to show publicly via mature content. 
My own toxicity X*D
Why does everyone choose butts over boobs? When it does come to that. I seem to go against the grain. 
Too many commissions and YCH's and Patreons, not everyone's your dang charity. 
People not having enough Creative Freedom with their characters, and being afraid to use any natural colors at all because they want to be white, neon greens with blues, reds, orange, purples and blacks.  It's okay to be brown, gray, or other colors, in fact with all the sparkledogs around you could stand out by being normal! Like meee~  Also, people are free to choose species as they wish, even though I prefer some over others.  Just don't get your panties in a twist because you tried to call yourself a closed species and people aren't following your rules because those aren't public knowledge. 
At the same time the MLP fandom is flooding back into FA and I feel like I don't like that. HYPOCRITE!!! *hit with frying pan* 
I'm super straight, so I'm kind of naturally dissonant with the general flow of furry culture. There's not enough female "content" on the site, I kinda hope to fix that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2017)

feet instead of paws. I like my furries with PAWS. Even if it's plantigrade, even if you do five toes with pawpads, claws, and a pawbad for the ball of foot. But furries with no paws is a loss of a good thing  
I also prefer pawpads and claws on the hands too, though.


Anatomically incorrect species. RABBITS DONT HAVE PAWPADS, Reptilians never have reptile feet. Some furs are drawn with only three toes, etc. I could think of more when I see it


and I already complained about fursuits with skin showing on another thread


----------



## Dongding (Oct 18, 2017)

I like paws too. 

:3 

I draw human ass hands like every single time though...


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2017)

Trying to make my fursona sketches simultaneously look like me, look like its species and not look like someone else's fursona or cartoon character


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 18, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> feet instead of paws. I like my furries with PAWS. Even if it's plantigrade, even if you do five toes with pawpads, claws, and a pawbad for the ball of foot. But furries with no paws is a loss of a good thing
> I also prefer pawpads and claws on the hands too, though.
> 
> 
> ...


I like hands for utility purposes, but paw feet are best feet.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 18, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I like hands for utility purposes, but paw feet are best feet.


Yesss


----------



## jengatower (Oct 22, 2017)

"I'M A FURRY AND I'M PROUD"

also pawpads and cat noses on rabbits. stop it.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 22, 2017)

People with closed minds, unwilling to embrace something new.

"You come and ask for teaching, but your cup is full; I can't put anything in. Before I can teach you, you'll have to empty your cup."
-- _attributed to Zen Master Ryutan (Lung-t'an Ch'ung-hsin) 760-840AD_


----------



## goodmutt (Oct 22, 2017)

"URGENT: COMMISSIONS NEEDED"
Stop playing on people's emotions to get them to pay you for something.  You don't see store owners in real life posting ads like "please by my furniture, my cat is DYING".
Unprofessional!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah that one always makes me cringe, regardless of how incapable the adult is of taking care of their own responsibilities. I suppose I could call their excuses reasons to be polite as everyone needs help now and again...


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 22, 2017)

YCH reminders. I'm not terribly fond of YCHs by themselves honestly, but I can understand why they are relevant and popular. Though, getting my inbox flooded with YCH reminders in the form of a thousand different submissions and journals is obnoxious and annoying.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 22, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Though, getting my inbox flooded with YCH reminders in the form of a thousand different submissions and journals is obnoxious and annoying.


I don't mind if it's a single piece. In that case it's like a sneak-peek. Not a fan of releasing 8 of the same picture at once recolored for all the customers that paid for the YHC. I always wonder if they knew what they were paying for was a spot on the bandwagon.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 22, 2017)

Furries that are


Open_Mind said:


> People with closed minds, unwilling to embrace something new.
> 
> "You come and ask for teaching, but your cup is full; I can't put anything in. Before I can teach you, you'll have to empty your cup."
> -- _attributed to Zen Master Ryutan (Lung-t'an Ch'ung-hsin) 760-840AD_



I can't stand people who give away they like it but won't even try it for BS reasons & get nasty about it.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I don't mind if it's a single piece. In that case it's like a sneak-peek. Not a fan of releasing 8 of the same picture at once recolored for all the customers that paid for the YHC. I always wonder if they knew what they were paying for was a spot on the bandwagon.



I know a artist i have on watch that had 12+ YCH's of the same character just recolored.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 22, 2017)

I think one of my pet peeves is the multiple fursonas.. like.. its supposed to be a representation of you, are you saying you have multiple personality disorders? also... all the little kids in the fandom now..


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 22, 2017)

Hmm, well, I haven't really been actively involved in the fandom long enough to have a comprehensive list of pet peeves about it yet. Haven't been to a con yet either so yeah. If I'd have to base my judgement from reddit and FA, I'd guess I have to say that the lack of having an open mind bugs me too.

Like come on - you're a part of a fandom that is the very representation of an alternative lifestyle, how can you NOT be open-minded?!


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 22, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Hmm, well, I haven't really been actively involved in the fandom long enough to have a comprehensive list of pet peeves about it yet. Haven't been to a con yet either so yeah. If I'd have to base my judgement from reddit and FA, I'd guess I have to say that the lack of having an open mind bugs me too.
> 
> Like come on - you're a part of a fandom that is the very representation of an alternative lifestyle, how can you NOT be open-minded?!


There are bad apples in every batch. Just being from an "alt lifestyle"- which I could argue the fandom isn't really, not for everyone- doesn't mean you can't be biased against another. There's always going to be someone who doesn't like you.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 22, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> There are bad apples in every batch. Just being from an "alt lifestyle"- which I could argue the fandom isn't really, not for everyone- doesn't mean you can't be biased against another. There's always going to be someone who doesn't like you.


I definitely get that - it's just so ironic that it hurts.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 22, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I definitely get that - it's just so ironic that it hurts.


Indeed. The hypocrisy is definitely annoying.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 22, 2017)

Simo said:


> My pet peeve is that there isn't enough gay furry porn in the fandom. When I look for new stuff on FA and places, I see WAY too many boobs, and stuff. And boobs scare me! Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!



The quest for *SHWEEN *continues! 8U
*declares a crusade to retrieve all the gay pronz for the holy land*
________________

Another pet peeve would have to be the immaturity of some of the younger generation of furs (10-17) 

Also FUCK zootopia


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> immaturity of some of the younger generation


said right after using the word "shween" 
haha


----------



## Dongding (Oct 22, 2017)

Wtf is shween?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> declares a crusade to retrieve all the gay pronz for the holy land


A crusade has been declared! All Lawful Good alignments, grab your pronz!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Wtf is shween?



A dangley


----------



## Dongding (Oct 22, 2017)

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 22, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> said right after using the word "shween"
> haha


Im allowed to call it whatever i desire hun ^w^


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 22, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Im allowed to call it whatever i desire hun ^w^


Just sayin'. The youngsters ain't the only immature ones in this fandom.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 22, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Just sayin'. The youngsters ain't the only immature ones in this fandom.


No, just alot more =P
Thats my only point


----------



## Mabus (Oct 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Wtf is shween?


*DICK*
Are you happy now? .w.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 23, 2017)

Al'uu'debaran said:


> Hti hti hti hti! Yoa retilly d'f kn'fw h'fw t'f p'll ti n'mber 'fn thtit 'fld mtin, d'fn't yoa?


I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## lyar (Oct 23, 2017)

When people over-use animal based puns. 

Also when people create fursona's off of pre-existing characters or creatures from popular media and only change one feature. Example: Take one [insert digimon and or pokemon here] and put some edgy bangs on it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 24, 2017)

Those who constantly RP out of character (why?) and "cuddle" others without their consent. I'll be minding my own business in a furry Discord or something and then someone be like *hugs Ink* OwO or activates that annoying FurBot to send a *boops ink on the nose!!* message several times.

Also, stereotypical furries that type every message like this:
Hai!!! OwO *tackles and glomps you* hehe sowwy.... im just so random XD YUSH i love cookiehs n being a smexy lil fembwoi kitteh... *boops u gently* ^//////^

Please stop


----------



## alexicography (Oct 24, 2017)

Reading this whole thread has made me utterly petrified to do anything without being judged and labeled as a "cringey" furry or something. D:


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 24, 2017)

alexicography said:


> ... petrified to do anything without being judged


There are some unwritten rules and expectations but they can be summarized as:

-- don't put down or shame others for what they enjoy,
-- realize not everyone is going to agree with you on any given topic,
-- understand that a lot of folks here have _no f_cks to give_ on a topic you're passionate about,
-- contribute meaningfully and write intelligently,
-- be supportive,
-- be considerate,
-- be honest.

See? Nothing to it 

óÓÒò


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 24, 2017)

alexicography said:


> Reading this whole thread has made me utterly petrified to do anything without being judged and labeled as a "cringey" furry or something. D:


Nah, send it lol


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 24, 2017)

alexicography said:


> Reading this whole thread has made me utterly petrified to do anything without being judged and labeled as a "cringey" furry or something. D:


Don't worry. None of these are hard and fast rules that could get you ostracized. Just little annoyances that will be different from person to person. 

All you got to do is use your head and be polite. You'll be fine.


----------



## LAB (Oct 24, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> feet instead of paws. I like my furries with PAWS. Even if it's plantigrade, even if you do five toes with pawpads, claws, and a pawbad for the ball of foot. But furries with no paws is a loss of a good thing
> I also prefer pawpads and claws on the hands too, though.



I grew up with (and am artistically inspired by) cartoons and games that have anthro characters drawn with feet, not paws (Looney Tunes, Disney, SWAT Kats, Road Rovers, Sonic the Hedgehog, just to name a few). On top of that, digitigrade legs look awkward on upright anthros, IMO. I much, much prefer feet.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 26, 2017)

lyar said:


> When people over-use animal based puns.


It's that unbearable, huh? 


> Also when people create fursonas off of pre-existing characters or creatures from popular media and only change one feature. Example: Take one [insert digimon and or pokemon here] and put some edgy bangs on it.


Recolours come to mind more often than not. The "edgy" descriptor only brings to mind all the shitty Sonic the Hedgehog OCs that came to be because that particular franchise appeals to an awkward demographic: old enough to want things taken seriously, young enough to still want talking cartoon animals, and dumb enough to lump the two together in the worst way possible.


----------



## alexicography (Oct 26, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The "edgy" descriptor only brings to mind all the shitty Sonic the Hedgehog OCs that came to be because that particular franchise appeals to an awkward demographic: old enough to want things taken seriously, young enough to still want talking cartoon animals, and dumb enough to lump the two together in the worst way possible.



ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 26, 2017)

alexicography said:


> ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL


Which reminds me of a certain related macrocosm: the closed species.

The idea that someone who is unwilling to go through the administrative measures to properly copyright their creations has any power over what others do with their own creations is an absurd fantasy at best. That some of these people also can't discern between coincidence, mimicry or deliberate plagiarism kind of suggests that there's some psychosis involved in their judgment.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 27, 2017)

From what I gather about closed species (without upsetting anyone, hopefully) is that most people that try to make one aren't particularly vocal about having their stuff ripped off. They know that it's something not worth protecting.

There _are_ those that feel like they should be able to tell others what they can and can't draw though, even after posting their work publicly and not taking legitimate legally sanctioned steps to protect it. They are definitely unbalanced mentally.


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been brought up yet, apologies if it has:

Furs who commssion NSFW art that will go to a strictly clean/Non-NSFW artist, and try to get them to "make an exception." That sort of thing creeps me out. If the artist doesn't draw NSFW stuff, then they don't draw that.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 29, 2017)

I'll just call these people "Toxi-furs" for now. Basically furries that spend all their time complaining about basically everything with anthros or anything furry related. Basically "furries" that act like they despise furries and anthros.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 29, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> Furs who commssion NSFW art that will go to a strictly clean/Non-NSFW artist, and try to get them to "make an exception." That sort of thing creeps me out. If the artist doesn't draw NSFW stuff, then they don't draw that.



I find the ones that use the "SFW is not profitable" to Non-NSFW artists are worse & more immature. But yeah seem's pretty douchey when there more or less ramming smut down there throats.



BennyJackdaw said:


> I'll just call these people "Toxi-furs" for now. Basically furries that spend all their time complaining about basically everything with anthros or anything furry related. Basically "furries" that act like they despise furries and anthros.



Self loathing is usually the official term. But yeah its pathetic how many have this only my opinion is fact attuide, an just won't fuck off when nobody likes them. Like why are you even here if you don't like this fandom its like some have a humiliation fetish or have psychosis.

The old age FAF users from the old FA forums were infamous for this. It's also even worse when some came off as stunted since allot weren't capable of even nanosecond discussion. Without resorting to being assholes for no reason, while the rest were pretty much hypocritcal nutcases attacking others for the same flaws they have.

Some even hid there main site accounts because they bitch how they hate certain types of art. Like one user who bitched about poorly done fetish porn yet his account was scrap level art, probably hated they got more likes than his stuff did.


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 29, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> I find the ones that use the "SFW is not profitable" to Non-NSFW artists are worse & more immature. But yeah seem's pretty douchey when there more or less ramming smut down there throats.



I once had a friend that talked like that, in the way of saying "SFW is not profitable, when it gets down to it, you will draw NSFW to get money in if you're desperate." So I get what you mean with them being worse, like they're essentially tying a person's comfort-levels/ personal standards(?) to cash.  It's obnoxious and kind of reminds me of the mentality of "dark/gritty /depressing = mature" (if the analogy is applicable, of course).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2017)

I had this whole speech planned out but I'll let this guy say it on my behalf.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 29, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> I once had a friend that talked like that, in the way of saying "SFW is not profitable, when it gets down to it, you will draw NSFW to get money in if you're desperate." So I get what you mean with them being worse, like they're essentially tying a person's comfort-levels/ personal standards(?) to cash. It's obnoxious and kind of reminds me of the mentality of "dark/gritty /depressing = mature" (if the analogy is applicable, of course).



In a sense its also insulting to good NSFW artists just doing there thing. It's like there saying there shameless whores begging for money. Like as if they already don't enough problems with assholes who are anti-yiff and can't argue why without sounding dense as hell.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Pet peevs? how about being little to geared towerds commissions and not hand craved 2d hand drawn art work people spend weeks on just to get walked on by bigger anthro srtist that BUY their way into it..(i respect the peaple that dont abuse comm..but still. i mean the browse part of FA is flooded by it!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 30, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Pet peevs? how about being little to geared towerds commissions and not hand craved 2d hand drawn art work people spend weeks on just to get walked on by bigger anthro srtist that BUY their way into it..(i respect the peaple that dont abuse comm..but still. i mean the browse part of FA is flooded by it!



Which is why I rarely post on the main site and use DA primarily for posting artwork. It's virtually impossible to gain the "social ladder" as one might call it. It seems to be all about YCHs and commissions. NSFW YCHs and commissions, more specifically. So at this point, FA seems to be a porn art store(no offense to those who draw NSFW, though not constantly for attention) rather than a website for posting furry artwork.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> ...let this guy say it on my behalf


Damn. I'm still too new to appreciate most of what he was talking about. I don't have the advantage of many years of perspective. But I _hope_ it's not as bad as it sounds like from that video. 

I am apolitical and always will be due to the nature of the work that I do and the place where I do it. Life is just too damn short to spend it hating a whole group of other people.
Thanks for sharing that.


----------

